# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > سوال: تغییر ظاهر کامپوننت بدون تعریف کل کامپوننت؟

## mbshareat

من می خواهم TListBox داشته باشم که نوار لغزنده اش را خودم طراحی کرده باشم.
سوال من این است که آیا می شود مثلا چیزی مانند متد *OnPaint* را دوباره نویسی کنم 
(مثلا با *Override* ) و کنترل کلیدهای کیبرد و مکان لغزنده (ScrollBar) را به عهده ویندوز بگذارم.

آیا اگر این کار را بکنم دچار پرش تصویر به ترسیم لحظه ای نمای پیش فرض لغزنده نخواهم شد؟ :متعجب: 
امیدوارم یه نفر حرفه ای هم تو این سایت پیدا شه که من مبتدی رو با روشی راحت الحلقوم راهنمایی کنه! :بامزه: (خیلی از سوالات گرافیکی من تو این سایت بی جواب موندن!! :خیلی عصبانی: )
اگه یه نمونه ساخته شده برام بذارین هم که نور علی نور می شه ! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------

